# Quick favor from a hacked S2 owner?



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

I am hoping that someone with a hacked Series 2 can browse in their IR codes to see what's under Component/Ir/TivoFormat/10096 to see what's up with the 'dash' for the Apex DT250. 

Then give me said dash IR code.

Reports are that the Apex DT250 requires a dash to enter digital sub-channels. Well, my S1 Apex codes got no dash! I'm hoping that the digital-converter-box-supporting S2s have the code in them.

I want to overwrite all my codes to a cable box and hide the dash code under a number that's not used by any of my area stations. Then I'll use TWP to remap all the channels, and hopefully I can use the Apex DT250 with my Series 1.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

UncaAndoo said:


> I am hoping that someone with a hacked Series 2 can browse in their IR codes to see what's under Component/Ir/TivoFormat/10096 to see what's up with the 'dash' for the Apex DT250.
> 
> Then give me said dash IR code.
> 
> ...




```
Object: 536428 

ServerVersion	2
0x3e002c	(attribute 0x3e002c not in schema)
DeviceName	10096
Dig0	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5556
Dig1	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Dig2	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Dig3	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Dig4	0 47 34 2 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 2698 517 129 33 5558
Dig5	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Dig6	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5556
Dig7	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5556
Dig8	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Dig9	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5558
Enter	0 47 34 2 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 2697 519 129 33 5556
ServerId	132821752
Version	1
IndexPath	/Component/Ir/TivoFormat/10096 /Server/132821752
```


----------



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks a bunch! That's exactly what I wanted when I asked.

Doesn't seem to have anything for a dash. Could be because I'M AN IDIOT AND ASKED FOR THE WRONG CODE!!! 

Sorry.

I asked for 10096 instead of 10098. Could someone with a Series 2 supply what's under Component/Ir/TivoFormat/10098 ?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

```
IrTivoFormat 371785/11 PRIMARY {
	ServerVersion[9]=2 
	UNKNOWN[44]=0 47 34 2 526 262 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 94 32 2256 520 133 33 5546 
	DeviceName[16]=10098 
	Dig0[18]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2253 520 133 33 5543 
	Dig1[19]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2253 520 133 33 5543 
	Dig2[20]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2259 520 133 33 5549 
	Dig3[21]=0 47 34 2 526 262 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2268 520 133 33 5558 
	Dig4[22]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2256 520 133 33 5546 
	Dig5[23]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2262 520 133 33 5552 
	Dig6[24]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2271 520 133 33 5559 
	Dig7[25]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2262 520 133 33 5552 
	Dig8[26]=0 47 34 2 526 262 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2259 520 133 33 5549 
	Dig9[27]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2265 520 133 33 5555 
	Enter[28]=0 47 34 2 526 261 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 97 32 35 32 35 32 97 32 97 32 94 32 2257 520 133 33 5547 
	ServerId[8]=132821750 
	Version[1]=1 
	IndexPath[4]=/Component/Ir/TivoFormat/10098 /Server/132821750 
}
```


----------



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

UNKNOWN, eh? Really? 

I KNOW WHO YOU ARE, MR. DASH!!!!!!

Sweet, I was hoping to see something like that.

Thanks!


----------



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

After several hours, I am going to have to declare a defeat.

Using the correct Ir codes I was provided, I was successful in mapping the "UNKNOWN" dash as well as the other IR codes to a cable box code. My peanut works. However, I am not able to use the system guide data because I can't figure out how to set this cable box to use 4 digits. (For example, if I want a digital channel 11-2 in my lineup, I want to use TWP to map it to 1142, since I've mapped the dash to the 4.)

Which means I can't get http://www.oztivo.net/twiki/bin/view/IR/FourDigitChannelNumber to work. Maybe it's impossible to get cable boxes to use four digit channels.

If anyone feels like they can help, let me know. I'll probably have to start a new thread, since this thread title doesn't alert to my current problem. I'm going to sleep.


----------

